# Category II code 3725F



## cwestman (Dec 7, 2017)

I have a question regarding use of Cat II code 3725F  when a PHQ-9 is performed. We have been instructed to use as CB and Univera are allowing coverage for use After some research I have to say I'm confused as information from AMA leaves me to believe this is used for pt's with dementia .We Have used ICD-10 code 96127 in the past for depression screening(or monitoring depression when PHQ-9 is done 
I realize this is a code used for performance measures ,just a little confused   after reading Screening for depression Measure 6 in AMA


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 7, 2017)

I see what you are seeing its for measure #6. Depression screening for patients with dementia.

https://www.aan.com/uploadedFiles/W...ementia Screening for depressove symptoms.pdf



> *Measure Description*
> Percentage of patients, regardless of age, with a diagnosis of dementia who were screened for depressive symptoms within a 12 month period


----------



## tuttlek (Feb 23, 2018)

@cwestman-
I see that you have been submitting 96127. I am wondering on the reimbursement and also the age group. We have been finding mixed reviews and not having much luck finding solid answer. Some say you can bill 96127 from age 12 up until Medicare. Some say age 12-17 and some say 12-21. I am wanting to make sure it's payable and that we have the information correct. The CPT book isn't much help. So if you have any info on ages and what insurances cover it, that would be great.
Thanks!


----------

